# Egg Donor and NHS tests



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

hi all, 

After 8 years of trying I am now 10 weeks prregnant after using a donor egg. So I am very delighted to be even able to post in this section of the forum!

I have a Nuchal scan booked in for when I am 13 weeks pregnant. 
As this is all so new to me - is this the test for Downs Syndrome?  And this carries a risk of miscarriage?  I did think there was a less risky test I could pay for. Does anyone know about this?

Also as this egg is not genetically linked to me: would I still need to have all the tests the NHS offer me?  I am guessing I will due to husbands side but I do know my egg donor was tested for various things before she donated. 

Any help would be really appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi hillbill,

Congratulations!! That's amazing news and I'm chuffed to bits for you. 

So, as far as I know and what I had on the NHS at 13 weeks , which they called the nuchal test was a scan which measures the amount of liquid at the back of the baby's neck, plus some blood tests.  None of which would have increased the risk of miscarriage (I think that's the amniocentesis test which carries that risk, but that's different to the nuchal test. 

When I had my appointment with the hospital I told them I had donor egg, as they calculate the 'risk' factors of downs syndrome, Edwards syndrome and the other one which I cannot recall the name of, based on the mother's age and the fluid measurement from the scan.  

My hospital then wrote to me within 10 days with the results. If the results are low risk, you don't need to do anything else, but if high risk they will offer you other tests (I think).

You can also pay to have the private Harmony test, wth private clinics. We didn't opt for that test, so I cannot advise you on it. 

Good luck with your scan, it's scary but so exciting to see your little one for the first time.

Xxx


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help. I did have a scan at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat and everything looked fine then. I just hope things are still ok at 12 weeks. I will make a list of questions to ask as have a midwife appointment next week. Thanks again!


----------



## Rubinaa (Mar 26, 2017)

So happy for you.


----------

